# Why Do You Love The Filipino Martial Arts?



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

The question is simple and if you do love the FMA's then why?

For myself there are alot of reasons but I will list some of the top:
Efficiency, Economy of Motion, Adaptability, Distancing, Timing, Angles to name just a few.  

So why do you enjoy the FMA's?


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 22, 2008)

They compliment my other arts very well!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2008)

The way they're based on principles, not techniques. Lots of arts say this but in my experience they often don't live up to it, or at least not until after decades of training.


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 23, 2008)

FMA flows and adapts like no other art i am familiar with.  Other arts have their merits but FMA rules!


----------



## citom (Apr 23, 2008)

_Kasi Pilipino ako!_ ("Because I'm from the Philippines!")


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 23, 2008)

To put it bluntly, because it isn't about looking cool or religion, it's about being able to throw down when the **** hits the fan.
And because I like knives


----------



## Tarot (Apr 23, 2008)

Because it allows me to make a move my own and figure out how to make it work for me.  So many other arts only have one way to do a move, a block, a punch or whatever.  In FMA, you learn a move and are then allowed to fiddle with it and make it work better for you.  That is what I love about FMA, I can mold it so that it becomes my art and what I can do with it.


----------



## geezer (Apr 23, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> To put it bluntly, because it isn't about looking cool or religion, it's about being able to throw down when the **** hits the fan.
> And because I like knives


 
As for me, I just like beating people with sticks....even if I have to take a beating more often than not!


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah ..... a lot of it really has to do with the knives.....they are fun!!


----------



## Franko808 (Apr 23, 2008)

I love Filipino Marial Arts because it's part of my heritage.  A Gift given from our Manong's.  Plus it kick's *** too!!!!


----------



## Topeng (Apr 24, 2008)

- Because I'm Pilipino...well half
- I can tune it to fit me.
- Principles vice technique. As Punong Guro says - "You are never out of position." 
- Weapons from the start. Sticks, blades, dulo dulo, sarong, sibat, anything else you can get your hands on, and your hands themselves. Oh yeah our biggest weapon, the ground. Concrete hurts more than any punch.
- My instructor has "the bug". Past teachers seemed to treat instructing like a job and didn't show the passion for it.
- Training partners are great.
- We train HARD. I have yet to go a day without bruises, scrapes, or cuts.
- Can't wait to train in P.I. and meet Maestro "Yuli".


----------



## qwksilver61 (May 13, 2008)

I Love the people,their resilience,their attitude,cool art (Guro Dan,Latosa  are my favs.) and the fact that I am married to one of those tough,smart women!


----------



## hapkenkido (May 13, 2008)

it goes so well with my other styles. it helped me to relax and to flow not to force anything. and the burning  smell after going at it with the sticks.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 14, 2008)

In the 70's and early 80's there were not many practioners of FMA, everyone no mater what kind or style used to treat each other like long lost brothers, there was something special beteween all escrimadors and kalista, here, I am trying to re-create this. I beleive that all instructors should meet the other instructors within thier city/town with a cook out. A friendly get together. One thousand friends are not enough, one enemy is to many.


----------



## Brian Johns (May 14, 2008)

Many of the above have covered the same reasons why I love the FMAs.....the flexibility, the adaptability, the knife work, the concept of counter for counter, the brotherhood. The biggest reason for me is that there is none of the rigidity ("only one way to do this") that I have seen in other martial arts.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## scuttery (May 15, 2008)

The Flow baby, it's all about the Flow:wink2:


----------



## kailat (May 15, 2008)

FMA really is something I have known since I was 15yrs old.  I started in boxing and then Karate.   I was in the traditional arts for about a year or two before I was introduced to FMA.  It was almost immedietly that FMA grabbed my attention.   It made me a better skilled fighter, it fit my personality, and my style of fighting. 

  KALI was not only a personal way of fighting.. It is my way of life.. I live it, and breathe it..  WARRIOR ARTS!!!


----------

